# Will it close up??



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

My friend carved his initials onto my biggest rbp
He has a visible AK on his side
Will this close up or will it stay there forever?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> what?
> [snapback]1018542[/snapback]​


he took him out with a net, used a knife, and carved the letters A and K on his side. Those are my friends initials. My question is.. will it stay there forever? or will it close up??


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

you are proably gonna lose your fish, thats just not right


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

what the hell is wrong with your friend. are they deep cuts?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you let him do it?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah man, you're either A) an totally idiot for letting your friend do that....or B) a







that cant tell your friend "WTF, DONT F***IN TOUCH MY P!!!!"

if a buddy of mine did that to one of my fish, i would kick the crap outta him, and then carve my initials into his side.

that is BS man, how could you let some loser to that to your fish??


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I couldn't really do anything to him cause my friends in my college dorm would probably prank my fish by killing one if I didn't let him do it. That's even worse because my fish has been pranked before and I lost one. Other than that, they are really healthy. I hope it closes up because they still eat alot of protein foods and they get fat quickly.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

It's one of those things where your fish would be constantly pranked from some random people outside the dorm. I'm lucky that I even have these piranhas that are healthy. Everyone in the school "knows" that my door can't be locked (yes theres something wrong with my door). I can close it but it can't be locked. That is why anyone could just randomly come in and mess with my fish.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

john1634 said:


> what the hell is wrong with your friend. are they deep cuts?
> [snapback]1018931[/snapback]​


and no it's not a deep cut. He's still as crazy as ever eating and stuff.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aside from the fact that you really ought to find better "friends" who aren't complete morons your fish will likely heal up. He might have a scar which will remind you for the rest of his life how poor your choice of friends is, but he'll live..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You sir are an idiot!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Do the fish a favor and get rid of them.








Mostly you lack the balls to care for them.. and hang around with f







cking losers....
I suspect you are the guy in some of them "Priceless Pictures" with a guys nuts on your forehead or ass in your face...

Just when you think you've heard the stupidest sh*t ever.... 
. Stuff like this comes along..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ok, I'm not the brightest guy around... but why not have building maintenance fix the lock? Or why not add your own padlock to the door?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> ok, I'm not the brightest guy around... but why not have building maintenance fix the lock? Or why not add your own padlock to the door?
> [snapback]1019424[/snapback]​


it's not those kind of doors. Secondly, I told them but nothing happened.

Anyways, It's not the issue about my friends everyone. By friends, I mean i know 80% of the people in campus because this college is pretty small. If you guys were in my position, you can't do anything because people randomly come in. Thank God school is over and I'll be leaving campus on wednsday!!! So far I haven't fed them anything bad and they grow fast. I can finally feed and care for them in peace. I def. hope that scar goes away though.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Do the fish a favor and get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude. why so harsh?
I care for them most of the day rofl. I live on campus you know. I love my piranhas and I feed them whenever they are hungry. That is 4x a day. Krill, brineshrimp, bloodworms, and mostly colorbits cause I want them to stay healthy. I had them for 4 weeks and 4 days since I ordered them and they are at 3 inches all ready. If there is such thing as overcaring for them I do. And no I am not that type of guy.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

what state and college do u stay in?something needs to be done . its obvious that these people have no respect for living creatures and have no respect for you either. if it were me i would beat him down and anyone involved. i don't even leave my brothers in the same room as my p's without me being present. just so that type of sh*t doesn't happen.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

what if someone decided to carve their initals into a family member? would you let them do that bc its just a prank. This whole thing is messed up.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ha, what next, u gonna put one inside the bong and hit it with him inside. oh wait, ive done that drunk with a feeder fish. but a P, come on now.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

well this is finals week and i'm finished today. My dad will pick me up tommorow morning. The fish will be fine. So far none of my fish are pranked except that carving. I'll try to keep an eye on them more before I leave.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

p.s. I'm writing so early because I have finals in an hour. Time to study


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Turn that so-called "friend" in: what he did is enough to have him arrested for intentional animal cruelty.
As soon as he's picked up by the police, forget about his existence - if a guy like does stupid things like carving his initials into a living creature, it's a guarantee he'll do more f'ed up stuff in the future.

Turn your back on him before he drags you into something that's bigger than you can handle.

Your fish will be fine (standard salt treatment and higher temperature should do the job), but the question is wheter you will be if you keep dealing with such people...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Turn that so-called "friend" in: what he did is enough to have him arrested for intentional animal cruelty.
> As soon as he's picked up by the police, forget about his existence - if a guy like does stupid things like carving his initials into a living creature, it's a guarantee he'll do more f'ed up stuff in the future.
> 
> Turn your back on him before he drags you into something that's bigger than you can handle.
> ...


thanks for the advice bud. I appreciate it. The P's changed today. They became darker on the top and more red on the bottom. I knew something was different cause they looked bigger and better lol

Thanks for everyones advice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Turn that so-called "friend" in: what he did is enough to have him arrested for intentional animal cruelty.
> ...


Glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Do the fish a favor and get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Now thats funny! And so true!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> My friend carved his initials onto my biggest rbp
> He has a visible AK on his side
> Will this close up or will it stay there forever?
> [snapback]1018540[/snapback]​


hmmmmm some so called friend that is.
What's next ur dog or something
this is just sick.

Stand up to u wannabe friend.
and kick him in the nuts.
And while u at it grab chainsaw and crave ur initials into him.

u can't let him get away with this.
so next time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think i would have any friend left if they tried to kill my fish as a prank


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

like i said.. by friends I mean like 80% of the school and 50% would do that. Well anyways, I made it safely home and they look more healthy than ever. They survived a 4 hour drive and another 4 hours getting gravel and setting up the tank. I filled up 50% of water in my tank with my bros tank water and another 10% with the p's water and what they were in. Of course I added a cup full of my bros water in the p's bucket every 10 mins. The rest of the 40% i used tap water and added stress coat. I let the tank settle for 2 hours before putting in the p's. I put more of "this time" my tank water into the p's bucket for a few mins. I put them in and they were as happy as ever. In 1 hour, they were settled and began to eat colorbit pellets.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> like i said.. by friends I mean like 80% of the school and 50% would do that. Well anyways, I made it safely home and they look more healthy than ever. They survived a 4 hour drive and another 4 hours getting gravel and setting up the tank. I filled up 50% of water in my tank with my bros tank water and another 10% with the p's water and what they were in. Of course I added a cup full of my bros water in the p's bucket every 10 mins. The rest of the 40% i used tap water and added stress coat. I let the tank settle for 2 hours before putting in the p's. I put more of "this time" my tank water into the p's bucket for a few mins. I put them in and they were as happy as ever. In 1 hour, they were settled and began to eat colorbit pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well good luck with your fish and i hope there aint any friends around you new place

that would do such a thing


----------



## RIO APURE (Oct 24, 2004)

IMO I WOULDNT EVEN DIGNUFY THIS WITH A REPLY OTHER THAN TO POINT OUT THIS IS SIMPLY A FEEBLE ATTEMPT AT RUBBING EVERYONES FUR THE WRONG WAY JUST TO GET KICKS OUT OF UPSETTING PEOPLE,ITS QUITE EASY TO SEE......
GO FIND ANOTHER HOBBY....GROW UP PLEASE....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RIO APURE said:


> IMO I WOULDNT EVEN DIGNUFY THIS WITH A REPLY OTHER THAN TO POINT OUT THIS IS SIMPLY A FEEBLE ATTEMPT AT RUBBING EVERYONES FUR THE WRONG WAY JUST TO GET KICKS OUT OF UPSETTING PEOPLE,ITS QUITE EASY TO SEE......
> GO FIND ANOTHER HOBBY....GROW UP PLEASE....
> [snapback]1055210[/snapback]​


Yeah, and your reply serves a real purpose other than throwing oil on the fire, huh? (more than a month after the last post) - practice what you preach or shut it...


----------

